# 93 Sentra manual Rough Idle



## jat275 (Oct 9, 2016)

So hopefully I can describe this well enough. I have a '93 Sentra manual with about 190k miles. I started to experience a rough idle the other night, and has become worse. I have also noticed that it is very sluggish starting up and starting from a stop. 
After driving it, the idle seems to smooth somewhat but it's still pretty rough. 

It seems pretty onset and there appeared to be no signs that it would come on. 

Other information is that it rained the past couple of days, and the temperature dropped. I thought it might be water in the gas from condensation. I added some HEET fuel/water treatment, but with no success. 

I'm planning on taking it into a mechanic asap, but hopefully someone out there can help in the meantime.


----------



## jat275 (Oct 9, 2016)

Any thoughts? I think it might be a fuel pump issue.


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

i think my sentras different from yours, but the common problem of the sentra here is a dirty throttle body and idle air control valve. it would get so gunked up that the car would have difficulty starting and idle would be rough, but high end performance is still ok...

try cleaning the idle air control valve and throttle body with carb spray.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jat275 (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm going to give that a try this Saturday. Hopefully it warms up. Also, I'm going to check if the engine is misfiring.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I have a 93 too and lost 2 fuel pumps. It never idled roughly because of the fuel pump failings.


----------



## B13-AT (Nov 29, 2016)

What was issue, IACV or other?


----------

